# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Martin & Mikes Excellent Adventure Part 2

## MIke R

after years of just talking fishing with Martin I finally got to actually fish with him....went out in a private boat and got some nice stripers...gorgeous day too...then we went into town, had dinner, and found trouble......eddie arrives Wednesday.... today Martin is spending a day on the  commercial boat with me to watch that circus act unfold... :crazy:

----------


## amyb

I am sure you will have loads of fun and many stories to share with us.

Nice haul by the way.

----------


## MIke R

Martin has the PTown bug now....instead of going home tomorrow as scheduled, he is flying Lisa up and they are staying a few more days...LOL

----------


## andynap

Where are the fishing pictures? And if Martin really had the PTown bug he wouldn't be sending for Lisa-  }:|  }:| - know what I mean?

----------


## MIke R

I was proud of my little grasshoppa today....yesterday we taught him how to catch stripers and today he  landed the only one on the boat....4 were hooked...and he was a good man and gave the fish to the woman who owns the  B&B he is staying at....a very good old friend of  mine....
and yes I know what you mean and thats not very nice!'

    
 

'

----------


## andynap

Same picture as the top one. We are being sensitive now??

----------


## MIke R

I fixed it and I am not being sensitive...just giving  you a hard time....

----------


## andynap

It took 3 people to catch 1 poor striper?

----------


## MIke R

LOL>...no...we were going to dinner minutes later and so Martin said..."I dont want to get my hands all smelly so Nico should hold the fish for me"... and I was just hangin out in the back of the boat when he snapped the pic....

and so it went.....

----------


## andynap

Cute

----------


## sbhlvr

so Martin was like the woman on the boat?? lol!

----------


## MIke R

nah.....just being hygienically sound!

----------


## sbhlvr

I didn't think that wouldn't translate well. what I was referring to was how girls or women who are new at fishing catching the fish (not that Martin doesn't know anything about fishing)..like those stories you told the other night.

sorry for the confusion

----------


## MIke R

no worries......hey maybe he was being a chick!

I gave him the benefit of the doubt...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## katva

Nice fish!!! :)

----------


## amyb

I am thrilled to see  that Lisa is making the trip North-give her big hugs for us.

----------


## MIke R

we will....we get eddie tomorrow as well and my girls on Saturday...busy week

----------


## amyb

Sounds like a good gang is gathering-have fun

----------


## katva

What a fun week/ fun summer!  I can relate to Martins getting the Ptown "buy bug".... I'm working on getting Tom and me up there before too long!

----------


## Petri

I'm seeing Mike R in double.

And there's the fish, too.

----------


## MIke R

yeah everywhere we go in PTown, people  think we are either  brothers - or a couple.....  :Big Grin:   :crazy:

----------


## andynap

I know what you mean and that's not very nice. 
Take Martin to Front Street where I have never been only second rate Bubulas. 
  :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

you're a scooch.....LOL

----------


## sbhlvr

> we will....we get eddie tomorrow as well and my girls on Saturday...busy week



how nice! say hello to them for us. 

if you make down our way, don't forget Finbars. Went on again Sunday. The place was busy and food was good and hot. Specials were Tandori Chicken Tacos, Clam cake sliders, some salmon special.

----------


## MIke R

where is it again?

----------


## sbhlvr

going into Orleans after the circle, it's on the left just before Goose Hummock and the set of lights at Stop & Shop.
the kids fish & chips is pretty big. the fries are really good, not that i should have them!

----------


## MIke R

this Martin has some luck...he and Lisa went out with me on my sunset trip....

first they get to see a very large 50 foot Finwhale  hanging around the boat....

  


then he catches a bluefish and a mackerel...


and then they get a classic Cape Cod Sunset


   


I'd say Lisa had a pretty good first day!

----------


## Rosemary

Green flash?

----------


## Peter NJ

safe travels to eddie

----------


## MIke R

> Green flash?




we really thought we were going to get it tonight and we all stopped and looked...

but no

----------


## KevinS

Lisa is going to think that every day is like today...

----------


## MIke R

almost...but not quite

----------


## andynap

Very nice.

----------


## amyb

What a super day-thanks for keeping us on board.

----------


## MIke R

Martin and Lisa learned the joys  of a Beachcomber lunch today and will never be the same

Goombay Smashes...Oysters...Haddock taco..fried clam strips and a Lobster salad....

and now we all need a nap

----------


## katva

:thumb up:   :thumb up:   :thumb up:  Nice!!!  I'm still bummed that we didn't get there in June....will have to try again!

----------


## sbhlvr

> Martin and Lisa learned the joys  of a Beachcomber lunch today and will never be the same
> 
> Goombay Smashes...Oysters...Haddock taco..fried clam strips and a Lobster salad....
> 
> and now we all need a nap
> 
> the outdoor bar..how nice. Glad they like the place. You did stop at PB for some goodies, right?

----------


## MIke R

PB had lines out to the next town

----------


## sbhlvr

no doubt!

----------


## MIke R

they are on the 1030 ferry out tomorrow....what a great time we all had....until next time

next up..eddie...Wendi and Lena

----------


## MartinS

One minute I'm minding my own business, driving from Chatham to Boston to catch a flight to Tampa. Next thing you know I'm on a ferry (and I use that term lightly) to Provincetown to fish, drink and relax... 

 Mike can be a bad influence but sure is fun.....

This should prove Mike actually does work. Shown here giving the safety talk on the boat... 

 

And at his second job (and here I use the term "work" lightly) running the mooring tender...
 

 Mike has already posted about the whale encounter while fishing. That has so cool. A first for me. Anyway, it became apparent that I would be needing a chaperone in order to stay out of trouble, and she showed up hours after getting the call....... 

 

But honestly,,,, she was just as bad as Mike was, maybe even worse!!!!!

 

Whale watching,,,,,

 


Great food ,,,,,,

 

 

Years ago Mike introducted me to Mrs. Valentine, who owns the best little B&B on the island... No need for a car, right on the main street a short walk from everything.... See "crawl home" in the dictionary.... 

 

Could have stayed for a few more but had to check on home before getting back to work. I meet the yacht in northern Maine in a week or so.... 

If you haven't been there, you should check it out.... 

Mike is a great host. Many thought I was his brother. Those who knew better asked if I was his probation officer....... What's up with that?

His probation officer looks nothing like me....

----------


## JEK

Nice to see that big smile on Lisa's face! The healing is complete!

----------


## amyb

Great to see Lisa looking so swell. You guys sure had a grand old time-hooray!

----------


## MartinS

Yes, Lisa is doing well.... injury healed nicely, but will never go back to the old job.... Lisa had a great time and may have found a job in Ptown for next summer. 

We are planning a November trip to SBH, missed Marius's birthday, so the Select birthday may be the next best thing..... 

I think my yacht job is wintering in Annpolis so I may be free all winter, what a great thing. My time spent in Ptown made me feel retired more than I have felt since actually retiring,, go figure.... I felt that the area is as safe as you could be. The people are very friendly, everybody wears a smile (not much else)...... Mrs. Valentine offered a really nice apartment long-term for next summer......

Kevin,,,, I took your advise, the Boat-house is no place for me !!! LOL....

----------


## andynap

I missed your picture but Lisa's is better. Glad to see she is coming around. Mike does a good job of hosting.

----------


## julianne

Glad you had such a great time, Martin. Thanks to you and Miuke for sharing your excellent adventure! Isn't it wonderful when you can do something spontaneously and have it work out----that's the joy of semi-retirement. Lisa looks sensational, as always,----so happy that she is doing OK now.

----------


## bto

Martin, always good to hear from you.  I'm sorry Mike tried to get you in trouble.....again  }:|   Lisa looks great, please tell her hello.  Love to see those whales one day...

Stay out of trouble.

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin,,,, I took your advise, the Boat-house is no place for me !!! LOL....



I didn't think so, but I don't judge.  You're better off at Mrs. Valentine's, and her room pricing is much better anyway.

----------


## NHDiane

Just seeing this Martin, thanks for posting.  Looks like you had a lot of fun...whale watching is on my short list, it's something I would love to do.  Can't figure out why I haven't done it, considering it's a short drive away for me.

----------


## sbhlvr

glad you enjoyed our neck of the woods. P-town is a great town to have fun in and just people watching.

Glad to hear Lisa is much better.

Carol

----------


## Eve

I see why they didn't want to leave

----------


## katva

I loved it up there---and want to go back with Tom, and when the weather might be warmer!  And yes, I agree---Mike was an excellent host!

----------


## MIke R

thank you for all your nice comments about my little piece of heaven  and my hosting....

its been s steady stream of SBHonline forum members this summer visiting this wonderful place ( with even more to come) and spending some time with me, and that is a compelling statement on a lot of things, not the least of which is this beautiful place I have the pleasure to live and work in 5 months out of the year!

----------

